# Helft mir bitte



## Freakfire (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß nicht wo ich es hinschreiben sollte dann habe ich es einfach dahin geschrieben
Hallo ich habe mir vor kurzem Fireworks MX 2004 geholt weil ich weiß das man da Banner und Avatars machen kann und Logos natürlich. Nur bin ich ein absoluter anfänger nicht mal das ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich Banner usw. machen kann. Bitte kannmir einer helfen und mir sagen wie ich solche sachen machen kann Banner uns so wo ein Lauftext drin ist oder so bitte helft mir. Bitte


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Dezember 2004)

Mal ehrlich: Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich jemand eine Software für über 400 Euro zulegen kann, wenn er/sie nicht Willens oder in der Lage ist, sich mit der Bedienung selbiger auseinanderzusetzen. ... zumal es im Web genügend Tutorials und Anleitungen für fast alle Anwendungen im Grafikbereich gibt. Was erwartest Du, dass Dir jemand einen kompletten Crashkurs in Grafikverarbeitung und Webdesign verpasst? Da bist Du hier wohl leider an der falschen Stelle. Lies die Anleitung, probiere rum, und wenn spezifische Probleme auftauchen, findest Du hier bestimme Hilfe, wenn Du konkrete Fragen stellst.

Gruß
.


----------

